# Sigmoidoscopy..



## 22745 (Aug 5, 2005)

hey everyone just thought i'd post and let everyone know about my experience with flexible sigmoidoscopy today just in case anyone's due one soon!!!Well i have to admit i was terrified at the thought of it, so much so at the last consult i became teary in my GI docs office when it was suggested (i felt sooooo stupid)!!! But he was really nice and talked me round so eventually i agreed.On the morning i was feeling kinda nervously sick, but once i arrived the nurses were brilliant and put me so at ease.And now for the bit i was most afraid of.... the enema! i had it... and obviously it worked but it was nothing like i'd worked myself up to think it would be, once i'd emptied my bowels i was taken through, signed my consent form and then all i remember is lying down on my left side with a nurse holding one hand and the doctor giving me IV sedatives in the other hand then the next thing i knew i was being wheeled out!!! I didn't feel a thing but also couldn't remember anything which was the weirdest thing! i even asked the nurse if i'd been asleep and she looked at me and just laughed and said "no you were talking to me the whole time and watching on the screen"Apparently all in all i was in the procedure room for roughly 15-20 mins but as far as i was concerned it was nearly a minute! lolSo anyways, sorry its long, but the point of my post (yes there is one lol) was just in case anyone out there is due one and is worried about it at all, don't be! And especially any of my fellow young sufferers (im 17) i know this stuff isn't cool but don't worry







Hope it helps!!!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I've had two sigmoids, first one was about 15yrs ago. During a visit to the GI consultant he decided to do a sigmoidoscopy there and then! No prep, nothing! It was just awful. The second sigmoid was last year, completely different. Went to hospital day ward, did the prep the day before which wasn't too bad at all. This time, although they were really reluctant to give me sedation I insisted. What a difference! I think it was called Midazolam, couldn't remember a thing! Some others on the day ward didn't have sedation. Some found the sigmoid without sedation fine, others not too good. For me, if there's a next time I'll be having sedation


----------

